# Players Cup 2017



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone know when the players cup schedule usually comes out?


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 19, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> Does anyone know when the players cup schedule usually comes out?


February..around Presidents' Day weekend. Boys schedule first then the girls.


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 19, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> February..around Presidents' Day weekend. Boys schedule first then the girls.


You are mistaken with the wrong tournament. I am talking about the Players Cup presented by CDA Slammers FC on August 26-27th


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 19, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> You are mistaken with the wrong tournament. I am talking about the Players Cup presented by CDA Slammers FC on August 26-27th


My bad...


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 19, 2017)

shales1002 said:


> My bad...


It's all good.


----------



## SoccerDad562 (Aug 19, 2017)

Most likely monday or tuesday morning


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 19, 2017)

SoccerDad562 said:


> Most likely monday or tuesday morning


Is your team participating in the cup as well?


----------



## SoccerDad562 (Aug 20, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> Is your team participating in the cup as well?


Yes


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 20, 2017)

SoccerDad562 said:


> Yes


What team, mine is the Pats Laguna B03 White, Gold, and Blue team.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 21, 2017)

later today......


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 21, 2017)

Overlap said:


> later today......


Do you know what time of the day?


----------



## Overlap (Aug 21, 2017)

Soccersoccersoccer said:


> Do you know what time of the day?


lol, 4:59 PM

Important Information
View this email in your browser



*Players Cup 2017*

Coach/Manager:



*SCHEDULES will be posted today! *We thank you for your patience.



*ROSTER FREEZE:* The roster freeze is Saturday, August 26th before your first scheduled game. You can add and remove players on your roster anytime leading up to August 26th.



*TEAM REGISTRATION CHECK-IN *– Check in minimum 1 hour before your first scheduled game on Saturday at the field. Check in tents will be located at the venue where your first game is being played. Failure to check in will result in automatic disqualification (without reimbursement) from the tournament. Players do not have to be present at the Team Registration Check-in.



*PLAYER ID CARDS:* We accept 2016-17 Season Player Cards and 2017-18 Season Player Cards.



*GUEST PLAYERS:* We allow unlimited guest players.



*TEAM ROSTER (Check-in Form): *Print your Team Roster (Check-in Form) from your TGS Account and bring it to the Team Check-in. The Team Roster stays with the Tournament Official.



*GAME CARD:* Print your Game Cards from your TGS Account. Game Card needs to be turned into the Field Marshal 30 minutes before each game. You will be responsible to make sure the score is correct and must sign the Game Card after each game. The Game Card stays with the Field Marshal.



We look forward to seeing you soon!



At your service,



*Tournament Committee*



*Players Cup 2017*


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 21, 2017)

Your the best bro, thank you so much for the provided info!


----------

